# Anthrocon 2009 - Western Pennsylvania Furry Weekend ad by Tiffani "Razz" Byers



## Rigel (Oct 30, 2008)

We're still in need of submissions for future deadlines!










Gallery: http://www.anthrocon.org/promote
Submission Guidelines: http://www.anthrocon.org/promote/submission-guidelines
Release Form: http://www.anthrocon.org/promote/release-form


----------

